# McCormick FTO



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Dec 4, 2017)

How does field training work with McCormick? I tried searching through the forums but couldn’t find anything fulfilling. Can anyone who’s currently with McCormick shed some light on this?


----------



## wtferick (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm sure someone will drop the link to all the info you ever need. It's nap time.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Dec 11, 2017)

Bumping so anyone currently with McCormick can give some insight


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 11, 2017)

He’s not there anymore, but @Jim37F is your guy. You’re welcome.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2017)

I got hired by McCormick almost exactly 2 years ago now (tail end of Dec '15 thru this past July '17 when I left)...I don't think much has changed since then, but as VentMonkey says I'm no longer with the company, and they've since been bought out by AMR and have (at least tried to) expand somewhat so things may have changed....so anyways, since you're asking about the FTO process, ill skip the whole testing/interviewing steps and now you've got the job offer and signed the 50 different papers and whatnot, and have a new hire orientation class date. Before then you'll go pick up a couple pairs of uniforms (back then it was at old Headquarters/Station 11 Hawthorne....which was renumbered to St 1, and then to St 10 when they opened the new Compton HQ lol). Then there's a week or so of new hire orientation. Basically you'll sit in a classroom with a bunch of other new hires and go over company specific policies and procedures, the ePCR system, how to use the Thomas Guide to map to/from calls and hospitals and posting spots and stations, etc, specifics on differences when responding with Torrance vs County vs Compton (and vs Santa Monica now I guess) vs IFT and other similar company specific odds and ends...oh and there was a day or two of EMT skills testing.

Now done with classroom, you'll be assigned an FTO. They're typically out of the 24hr stations. Shifts officially start at 0700 but (and they'll go over this) you're expected to be there ready to respond to a call at 0630 (that's the time the new incoming crew is allowed to jump a call for the off going crew....so if you show up at 0645, or even 0632, but your FTO took a 0631 call, guess what, you're late, and as a trainee you'll be let go if late twice during FTO period). Anyways it's 12 hours for you, I think it's 4 or 5 shifts  on your FTOs schedule (i.e. if they're on a Torrance 48/96 you'll do a 12 hour day, come back for the second 12 hr day, then have to wait 4 days before your next set of 12 hrs....vs if they're on a County schedule you'll work one day, have a day off, work the second, 2 days off, then repeat the day on, day off, but now it's 4 days off before shift 5...unless your FTO decides to pick up overtime on their days off, then you can be allowed to train with them on whatever OT shift that may be)

Just like everywhere else, you'll have a task sheet of skills you have to show competency on, if you don't get a chance to do them for real on actual calls (i.e. tourniquet or traction splinting) you'll demonstrate for your FTO with their partner. Basically by the last shift they should just spend all day chilling just watching you handle everything on your own as if they weren't there. While it's not exactly hard to pass, it does require competency and people have been fired for being unable to pass their FTO period.

Anyways, once you pass, you'll be cleared as an Attendant Only (A/O on eCore), you'll be assigned a shift (most likely a 12 hour shift, but may be a 24hr shift depending on openings), you can pick up OT on any non ALS unit (there's only 3 vs 60 something BLS units)....except you can't drive yet. You'll spend every shift (12 or 24hrs) as the attendant, so you can't pick up shifts with a buddy who's also an A/O....if two A/Os pick up the same shift they'll split them with a crew that's dual driver.

Depending on when they get around to scheduling it, typically 3-6 months, they'll do an EVOC day for A/Os where you sit in a classroom learning basic driver stuff and an afternoon on a come course. Pass that you'll need 3 shifts with an FTO (when I did mine they paired you back up with your original FTO, though that's not guaranteed, I had one partner do his with one of the Supervisors riding on our shift...basically your FTO either picks up OT on your shift amd/or you pick up OT on their shift, 3 12 hr days driving with the FTO riding shotgun (your partner attending the calls) and basically don't crash or get lost and you're now a cleared driver.


----------



## wtferick (Dec 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I got hired by McCormick almost exactly 2 years ago now (tail end of Dec '15 thru this past July '17 when I left)...I don't think much has changed since then, but as VentMonkey says I'm no longer with the company, and they've since been bought out by AMR and have (at least tried to) expand somewhat so things may have changed....so anyways, since you're asking about the FTO process, ill skip the whole testing/interviewing steps and now you've got the job offer and signed the 50 different papers and whatnot, and have a new hire orientation class date. Before then you'll go pick up a couple pairs of uniforms (back then it was at old Headquarters/Station 11 Hawthorne....which was renumbered to St 1, and then to St 10 when they opened the new Compton HQ lol). Then there's a week or so of new hire orientation. Basically you'll sit in a classroom with a bunch of other new hires and go over company specific policies and procedures, the ePCR system, how to use the Thomas Guide to map to/from calls and hospitals and posting spots and stations, etc, specifics on differences when responding with Torrance vs County vs Compton (and vs Santa Monica now I guess) vs IFT and other similar company specific odds and ends...oh and there was a day or two of EMT skills testing.
> 
> Now done with classroom, you'll be assigned an FTO. They're typically out of the 24hr stations. Shifts officially start at 0700 but (and they'll go over this) you're expected to be there ready to respond to a call at 0630 (that's the time the new incoming crew is allowed to jump a call for the off going crew....so if you show up at 0645, or even 0632, but your FTO took a 0631 call, guess what, you're late, and as a trainee you'll be let go if late twice during FTO period). Anyways it's 12 hours for you, I think it's 4 or 5 shifts  on your FTOs schedule (i.e. if they're on a Torrance 48/96 you'll do a 12 hour day, come back for the second 12 hr day, then have to wait 4 days before your next set of 12 hrs....vs if they're on a County schedule you'll work one day, have a day off, work the second, 2 days off, then repeat the day on, day off, but now it's 4 days off before shift 5...unless your FTO decides to pick up overtime on their days off, then you can be allowed to train with them on whatever OT shift that may be)
> 
> ...


You go to an ER?


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Dec 12, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> I got hired by McCormick almost exactly 2 years ago now (tail end of Dec '15 thru this past July '17 when I left)...I don't think much has changed since then, but as VentMonkey says I'm no longer with the company, and they've since been bought out by AMR and have (at least tried to) expand somewhat so things may have changed....so anyways, since you're asking about the FTO process, ill skip the whole testing/interviewing steps and now you've got the job offer and signed the 50 different papers and whatnot, and have a new hire orientation class date. Before then you'll go pick up a couple pairs of uniforms (back then it was at old Headquarters/Station 11 Hawthorne....which was renumbered to St 1, and then to St 10 when they opened the new Compton HQ lol). Then there's a week or so of new hire orientation. Basically you'll sit in a classroom with a bunch of other new hires and go over company specific policies and procedures, the ePCR system, how to use the Thomas Guide to map to/from calls and hospitals and posting spots and stations, etc, specifics on differences when responding with Torrance vs County vs Compton (and vs Santa Monica now I guess) vs IFT and other similar company specific odds and ends...oh and there was a day or two of EMT skills testing.
> 
> Now done with classroom, you'll be assigned an FTO. They're typically out of the 24hr stations. Shifts officially start at 0700 but (and they'll go over this) you're expected to be there ready to respond to a call at 0630 (that's the time the new incoming crew is allowed to jump a call for the off going crew....so if you show up at 0645, or even 0632, but your FTO took a 0631 call, guess what, you're late, and as a trainee you'll be let go if late twice during FTO period). Anyways it's 12 hours for you, I think it's 4 or 5 shifts  on your FTOs schedule (i.e. if they're on a Torrance 48/96 you'll do a 12 hour day, come back for the second 12 hr day, then have to wait 4 days before your next set of 12 hrs....vs if they're on a County schedule you'll work one day, have a day off, work the second, 2 days off, then repeat the day on, day off, but now it's 4 days off before shift 5...unless your FTO decides to pick up overtime on their days off, then you can be allowed to train with them on whatever OT shift that may be)
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate your in depth explanation. I do have some questions. 1) for some of the skills you don’t use on actual calls on the skills sheet and have to demonstrate for your FTOs, do they fail you if let’s say you don’t get something right on demonstrating traction splinting? 2) for every call do your FTOs make you map out the call locations and destination hospitals?


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2017)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your in depth explanation. I do have some questions. 1) for some of the skills you don’t use on actual calls on the skills sheet and have to demonstrate for your FTOs, do they fail you if let’s say you don’t get something right on demonstrating traction splinting? 2) for every call do your FTOs make you map out the call locations and destination hospitals?


Those skills sheets are more "Properly apply splint" then step-by-step NREMT style. Basically, as long as you don't convince your FTO you're completely incompetent you'll be good. Chances are (especially due to the company trying to grow) if one FTO is wanting to fail you, they'll have a second FTO work a shift or two with you to give a second opinion. Remember they're not actively looking to fail people... Relax, they're not exactly looking for NREMT skill sheet passing, and more on can you actually apply the skill in the real world. You've already passed the skills in EMT school, and again in the new hire orientation...

And yes, you'll be expected to map to every call using only the Thomas Guide. Every call is dispatched with not only the street address, but the two cross streets, and the Thomas guide map page and grid. It can be a bit tricky at first at least until you get used to it.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2017)

wtferick said:


> You go to an ER?


Nope, found much greener pastures out west


----------



## Parameduck (Dec 12, 2017)

Are you paid for showing up a half hour early every shift or do they expect you to work for free?




Jim37F said:


> I got hired by McCormick almost exactly 2 years ago now (tail end of Dec '15 thru this past July '17 when I left)...I don't think much has changed since then, but as VentMonkey says I'm no longer with the company, and they've since been bought out by AMR and have (at least tried to) expand somewhat so things may have changed....so anyways, since you're asking about the FTO process, ill skip the whole testing/interviewing steps and now you've got the job offer and signed the 50 different papers and whatnot, and have a new hire orientation class date. Before then you'll go pick up a couple pairs of uniforms (back then it was at old Headquarters/Station 11 Hawthorne....which was renumbered to St 1, and then to St 10 when they opened the new Compton HQ lol). Then there's a week or so of new hire orientation. Basically you'll sit in a classroom with a bunch of other new hires and go over company specific policies and procedures, the ePCR system, how to use the Thomas Guide to map to/from calls and hospitals and posting spots and stations, etc, specifics on differences when responding with Torrance vs County vs Compton (and vs Santa Monica now I guess) vs IFT and other similar company specific odds and ends...oh and there was a day or two of EMT skills testing.
> 
> Now done with classroom, you'll be assigned an FTO. They're typically out of the 24hr stations. Shifts officially start at 0700 but (and they'll go over this) you're expected to be there ready to respond to a call at 0630 (that's the time the new incoming crew is allowed to jump a call for the off going crew....so if you show up at 0645, or even 0632, but your FTO took a 0631 call, guess what, you're late, and as a trainee you'll be let go if late twice during FTO period). Anyways it's 12 hours for you, I think it's 4 or 5 shifts  on your FTOs schedule (i.e. if they're on a Torrance 48/96 you'll do a 12 hour day, come back for the second 12 hr day, then have to wait 4 days before your next set of 12 hrs....vs if they're on a County schedule you'll work one day, have a day off, work the second, 2 days off, then repeat the day on, day off, but now it's 4 days off before shift 5...unless your FTO decides to pick up overtime on their days off, then you can be allowed to train with them on whatever OT shift that may be)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 12, 2017)

Parameduck said:


> Are you paid for showing up a half hour early every shift or do they expect you to work for free?


If you get and take an early call, yes you'll be clocked in at that time. Othwrwise you're just chilling at station, not expected to perform any other work until you're clocked in at 7.

Same thing if you're held over....if your relief is late or a no show, you can (likely will be) mandatorily held over up to 2 hours (up till 0900). If a call comes in at 0859, you're still expected to run it. True story, one day, both units at my station were halfcrew the shift relieving mine and It was my turn to holdover. Dispatch wasnt able to find a replacement so the plan was to consolidate the two half crews into one unit, and just be down a unit at the station for the day. Except they decided to make that happen at 9...so I was still holding over when a call comes in at 0855....I asked the guy from the other unit who had just started his shift (2 hrs in vs my 26 at that point) that since in 5 more minutes it'd be him and my partner on the call anyway, if he wanted to take it....he said "Nope, you're first up, you handle it" He had every right per company policy to do so, and similarly you have the right per policy to not walk into station until 0659 and clock in right at 0700 because you're not being paid otherwise.....but good luck making friends that way. It might be ok at a slower station, but if you're working a busy one where you've ran 3 calls past midnight you really want your relief in at 0630, and no one's gonna jump a call for you if you don't.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 13, 2017)

I was a senior FTO at mccormick for quite some time. Sarge hit the nail right on the head though with his info. Be aware that there’s a real mix in ftos nowadays. Some have been promoted with as little as 6 months experience. And some have years of experience as an EMT. Some will make sure you meet the bare minimum, and some will go out of their way to train you to function with finesse, and attention to detail. 
Just make sure you know your stuff, be confident (even when you don’t feel confident), and shake everyone’s hand (when appropriate), and you’ll be fine.

PM me with direct questions.


----------



## MyNameIsRobert (Dec 14, 2017)

Yup I agree with ITBITB13 introduce yourself, I’m fairly new with McCormick too (2 months) and I shake hands with whoever I haven’t introduced myself to yet.
Goodluck and if you have any questions I’m also here. I don’t post much but I read most of the posts.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks y’all. Info is much appreciated


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 8, 2018)

Good ol' McCormick Fire Department.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 8, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> Good ol' McCormick Fire Department.



AKA having a higher standard.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 8, 2018)

ITBITB13 said:


> AKA having a higher standard.


AKA selling a bunch of FF hopefuls on working for LACoFD and wearing custom station gear while working for some of the worst pay in the area, but hey it's cool right, you're running 911!? McCormick is okay for what it is, but really?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 10, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> AKA selling a bunch of FF hopefuls on working for LACoFD and wearing custom station gear while working for some of the worst pay in the area, but hey it's cool right, you're running 911!? McCormick is okay for what it is, but really?



Well having worked for 2 of the bigger ambulance companies in the area with big 911 areas, I can say that mccormick does “sell” EMTs on working with/for LACoFD. It’s what companies do to bring people in. But with that being said, I’ve seen a considerably higher number of mccormick EMTs being picked up by different FDs than it’s rival. 

There is nothing wrong with custom station gear. It’s a morale booster, and I don’t see a problem with having pride in your line of work. 

Don’t get me started on the cluster **** that is SoCal EMS, and the worse cluster that is fire based EMS. It’s a loooong battle that we unfortunately aren’t going to win anytime soon. 

So might as well make the best of it, and continue to work for something better.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 11, 2018)

What i will say, is that after working for three different private companies in LA Co over the years (PRN....before they got bought out, Gerber...before they went out of business, then finally McCormick), only my time spent as a fire department Ambulance Operator (AO) was I working for anyone woth higher morale, better equipment/station life/etc etc.

Don't underestimate how nice it is to be able to have an actual station identity, St 2 The Brook is MY station, I'm gonna take care of it...not just because station chores are a chore you gotta do, but because it's MY station and crews take pride in that, and yeah that reflects when crews get together and design station patches and logos and the like. If that's just an extraneous detail to yoy...so be it, you can always stick with day cars that don't have a set station (and no one is forcing you to wear a station patch if you don't want one) 

Yeah it's important sometimes to remember we're only BLS transport, that theres lots of days where we only end up doing glorified IFTs amd take a bunch of people to the ER that we suspect dont need the ER....but that's not the same as hating on the job and saying we shouldn't enjoy it or try to emulate the Departments that lets face it, most EMTs want to use McCormick as a step stair to join. Enjoy the grunt work, even being a FF is full of that (besides 80% of FDs calls being medical, 80% of the remainder is "just" "smells and bells")

At least within LA, despite the low pay, McCormick is still prob the best private. At least with the low pay you know the remainder isn't funding the owners next Land Rover, instead ots going to a brand new fleet (literally McCormick is buying brand new ambulances for every unit, something 60 new rigs....amd most of them are already in Service, no 1 new rig a year there....oh and each one is coming with both Power Load and Power Cot systems


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 11, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> St 2 The Brook is MY station, I'm gonna take care of it...not just because station chores are a chore you gotta do, but because it's MY station and crews take pride in that, and yeah that reflects when crews get together



Don’t lie, we all know you never cleaned..




Haha, just kidding




Jim37F said:


> At least within LA, despite the low pay, McCormick is still prob the best private. At least with the low pay you know the remainder isn't funding the owners next Land Rover,



It doesn’t fund his Land Rover, it funds his fully decked out, brand new police edition Ford Explorer.hahaha


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 12, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> What i will say, is that after working for three different private companies in LA Co over the years (PRN....before they got bought out, Gerber...before they went out of business, then finally McCormick), only my time spent as a fire department Ambulance Operator (AO) was I working for anyone woth higher morale, better equipment/station life/etc etc.
> 
> Don't underestimate how nice it is to be able to have an actual station identity, St 2 The Brook is MY station, I'm gonna take care of it...not just because station chores are a chore you gotta do, but because it's MY station and crews take pride in that, and yeah that reflects when crews get together and design station patches and logos and the like. If that's just an extraneous detail to yoy...so be it, you can always stick with day cars that don't have a set station (and no one is forcing you to wear a station patch if you don't want one)
> 
> ...


On further question, how does McCormick expect you to work with LACoFD as an emt? Seeing as how fire is 90% of the time always on scene first, are we just stretcher fetchers?


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 19, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> On further question, how does McCormick expect you to work with LACoFD as an emt? Seeing as how fire is 90% of the time always on scene first, are we just stretcher fetchers?



"You guys get the story?", "Where's your gurney?", "Yea it's chest pain, not cardiac tho".


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 19, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> "You guys get the story?", "Where's your gurney?", "Yea it's chest pain, not cardiac tho".


There’s some chest pain that could be muscular or superficial


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 20, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> There’s some chest pain that could be muscular or superficial



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 20, 2018)

Yet it magically strikes more often at mealtimes or in the middle of the night.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 20, 2018)

jgmedic said:


> Yet it magically strikes more often at mealtimes or in the middle of the night.


“Ma’am do you have any medical history or any heart problems?”
Pt: nope
“Any recent medications you’ve taken?”
Pt: oh I take metoprolol, dilaudid, and lisinopril
“...”


----------



## wtferick (Jan 22, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> “Ma’am do you have any medical history or any heart problems?”
> Pt: nope
> “Any recent medications you’ve taken?”
> Pt: oh I take metoprolol, dilaudid, and lisinopril
> “...”


BLS! Lol


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 22, 2018)

wtferick said:


> BLS! Lol


5 minutes into BLS and chill and she gives you the droopy face look


----------



## wtferick (Jan 22, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> 5 minutes into BLS and chill and she gives you the droopy face look


And this is just one of the many reasons why I decided to go with nursing lol to many crap shows.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 31, 2018)

@MyNameIsRobert Do you know if McCormick still has station 4? The one on highland in LA near Hollywood


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> @MyNameIsRobert Do you know if McCormick still has station 4? The one on highland in LA near Hollywood


Off of Fountain?


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 31, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Off of Fountain?


Bingo. And I believe the actual street number is 750 Highland


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 31, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> Bingo. And I believe the actual street number is 750 Highland


Or, as I knew it, AMR West Hollywood. And no, last time I checked there were no units there. This was about 6 months ago or so.

Side note: too bad there wasn’t a Fat Sal’s around there back then...


----------



## Gurby (Jan 31, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> 5 minutes into BLS and chill and she gives you the droopy face look



Still a BLS call though, just drive faster!


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Jan 31, 2018)

VentMonkey said:


> Or, as I knew it, AMR West Hollywood. And no, last time I checked there were no units there. This was about 6 months ago or so.
> 
> Side note: too bad there wasn’t a Fat Sal’s around there back then...


That’s a shame. My dreams for a 10 minute commute to work are dashed


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 1, 2018)

When I first started at McCormick (just over 2 yrs ago now? Wow how time flies...) there was no Station 4. They covered WeHo with a handful of 12 hr day cars. While those units were assigned to West Hollywood, most of them starting out of the main station in Hawthorne, it was really easy for them to get stuck in that vortex if it was busy when they started (and Inglewood/Hawthorne is always busy lol)...then about 6 months later they reopened Station 4 at 750 N Highland, 401 and 402 replaced most of the day cars except the one that started out of St 3.

About a year ago they had a Kaiser contract and replaced 402 with one of the 3 paramedic ambulances McCormick has, and 401 was first up for 911s (and Kaiser BLS runs) while RA901 (maybe it was 902? I forget) got all the ALS IFTs. That lasted a little while befire the Kaiser contract ended and went back to 401 and 402, with a day car or two floating around was how it was when I left McCormick last July.


----------



## MyNameIsRobert (Feb 4, 2018)

Yup they are also coming out with station 22. 341 and m51 will deploy out of there and 341 will be turned into 2201 soon after.


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2018)

MyNameIsRobert said:


> Yup they are also coming out with station 22. 341 and m51 will deploy out of there and 341 will be turned into 2201 soon after.


west side of WeHo to support Santa Monica as Well?

(I heard they opened a new Santa Monica station 21 with _6 _units for SMFD...love that code 2 only response requiring as many rigs there as the whole Malibu battalion lol)


----------



## MyNameIsRobert (Feb 4, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> west side of WeHo to support Santa Monica as Well?
> 
> (I heard they opened a new Santa Monica station 21 with _6 _units for SMFD...love that code 2 only response requiring as many rigs there as the whole Malibu battalion lol)


It’s a weird location, station 22 will be off of Washington and South LaBrea.
Yup 6 units lol. They had to expedite an evoc class just to get enough people in there in time. I’m an A/O still and people hired after me went into evoc before me to fill spots there. I’m ok with it though my partner and I never get split so it’s all good. Torrance Day Car Life is good for me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Feb 4, 2018)

That whole area is riddled with rush hour traffic almost constantly. Being pretty much located in a major artery not far from LAX, it’s probably a good idea to upstaff like so and not lose EOA’s that are coveted to the company’s down there.

AMR seems to have served as an excellent learning curve for many of company’s since, including themselves. It was 2 24’s and a third day car for what, even then, was a busy little city. In a pinch the day car at Slauson and Hannum in Culver City could back fill, and in a super pinch the one coming from the post (Home Depot parking lot?) that was behind LACoFD #58 could come in.

It was a bad day if the Calabasas 24 was coming in, or the day car that sat between there and Malibu for move ups was racing all the way up PCH for a lovely, and emergent Santa Monica outdoorsman.


----------



## wtferick (Feb 4, 2018)

How many units are in Torrance? Heard Gerber had around 15 in total?


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Mar 27, 2018)

According to McCormick’s Instagram page, station 4 does exist and judging by the background building, is on highland


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> According to McCormick’s Instagram page, station 4 does exist and judging by the background building, is on highland


750 N. Highland (about a block north of Melrose/Highland).

I guess there was an old St 4 right near there that got closed down for a few months (they were running 12 hr day cars out of the Hawthorne and Calabassas stations for West Hollywood when I started) then they opened the new Station 4 (I've heard might be in the same building complex as the old one? I'm not sure exactly) and they prob just never updated the Instagram (I don't have one lol). 

And apparently they've added (or at least looking at adding) a new station nearby to support both We Ho and Santa Monica (I guess in addition to the new SM station?)


MyNameIsRobert said:


> Yup they are also coming out with station 22. 341 and m51 will deploy out of there and 341 will be turned into 2201 soon after.





Jim37F said:


> west side of WeHo to support Santa Monica as Well?
> 
> (I heard they opened a new Santa Monica station 21 with _6 _units for SMFD...love that code 2 only response requiring as many rigs there as the whole Malibu battalion lol)





MyNameIsRobert said:


> It’s a weird location, station 22 will be off of Washington and South LaBrea.
> Yup 6 units lol. They had to expedite an evoc class just to get enough people in there in time. I’m an A/O still and people hired after me went into evoc before me to fill spots there. I’m ok with it though my partner and I never get split so it’s all good. Torrance Day Car Life is good for me.


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 27, 2018)

wtferick said:


> How many units are in Torrance? Heard Gerber had around 15 in total?


 7-8 24 hr units at stations mostly surrounding Torrance with like a dozen or so 12 hr "day cars" with no set station that rotate thru street corner posts in Torrance that are on rotating schedules (I think an average of 6 on at any given time? Someone who has access to the current schedule can correct me lol)

St 6 in Torrance with 3 units: 601, 602, and RA503
St 12 in Gardena with 3 units: 1201, 1202, and 1212 (12hr day car)(one is dedicated for Torrance but both end up covering)
St 13 on the border of Torrance (NW corner) and Redondo Beach also with 3 units: 1301, 1302, 1303, covers both cities
St 16 in Lomita has 2 units (1601 and 1602) and gets pulled in to cover Torrance often enough (they they're primarily a County station)
Of course when Torrance is busy enough to tap all of those units McCormick won't hesitate to pull in outlying units (when I was at St 2 in Willowbrook we occasionally had to go post into Torrance. Not as often as moving up to cover Inglewood or Hawthorne though)


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Mar 28, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> 7-8 24 hr units at stations mostly surrounding Torrance with like a dozen or so 12 hr "day cars" with no set station that rotate thru street corner posts in Torrance that are on rotating schedules (I think an average of 6 on at any given time? Someone who has access to the current schedule can correct me lol)
> 
> St 6 in Torrance with 3 units: 601, 602, and RA503
> St 12 in Gardena with 3 units: 1201, 1202, and 1212 (12hr day car)(one is dedicated for Torrance but both end up covering)
> ...


Just heard from my partner that McCormick got rid of the map testing process as well as the dummy drag. Don’t know why though


----------



## ITBITB13 (Mar 28, 2018)

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> Just heard from my partner that McCormick got rid of the map testing process as well as the dummy drag. Don’t know why though



Maybe because that’s where people failed the most.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Mar 28, 2018)

ITBITB13 said:


> Maybe because that’s where people failed the most.


I can see how that can apply to mapping but dummy drag? I’d think that’s a basic physical competency for EMS


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah really.....what, they finally cave and add GPS to the new rigs? I used Google Maps plenty lol but there were still  lots times where knowing the basics of reading the Thomas Guide kept me pointed in the right direction when that got confused with similar addresses or otherwise technical failure so hopefully they're still teaching/practicing Thomas Guides if not testing....


EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> I can see how that can apply to mapping but dummy drag? I’d think that’s a basic physical competency for EMS


Yeah really...plenty of times County used us to GS carry patients


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike (Apr 27, 2018)

Got offered conditional employment with McCormick and I have to go back to take their physical agility test next week. For anyone who’s recently gone through it, what’s exactly on the physical agility test?


----------



## MyNameIsRobert (May 25, 2018)

Jim37F said:


> 7-8 24 hr units at stations mostly surrounding Torrance with like a dozen or so 12 hr "day cars" with no set station that rotate thru street corner posts in Torrance that are on rotating schedules (I think an average of 6 on at any given time? Someone who has access to the current schedule can correct me lol)
> 
> St 6 in Torrance with 3 units: 601, 602, and RA503
> St 12 in Gardena with 3 units: 1201, 1202, and 1212 (12hr day car)(one is dedicated for Torrance but both end up covering)
> ...



1212 is gone as of a few months ago. RIP lol.
Torrance days cars are 161,162,163,164, Night cars are 166 and 167. Usually only 161(my shift) is staffed regularly. Night cars are always staffed. Other Torrance day cars are hardly staffed and always able to be picked up for OT. Most people who are on day cars usually leave right away and go to a station. I stay because it works perfect with my school schedule. I litterally go to work and study for my classes while getting paid; it still blows my mind every time I think about it haha.



EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> Got offered conditional employment with McCormick and I have to go back to take their physical agility test next week. For anyone who’s recently gone through it, what’s exactly on the physical agility test?



Went to HQ today for some stuff, saw some applicants. They were doing the dummy drag test still, as of today. My buddy who just interviewed recently said it also consisted of a 50 question test (I think mine was 30). I didn’t ask about the Thomas guide test if they were still doing it or not. Just saw how late/old your post was, hope you passed!


----------



## Jim37F (May 25, 2018)

MyNameIsRobert said:


> 1212 is gone as of a few months ago. RIP lol.


Wait, what?? Unless they reassigned them to a new shift number to be a Compton day car, the _last_ thing McCormick should be doing is cutting units in that area. My last 6 months were when we added the Compton contract and didn't add dedicated Compton units, so us at St 2 that were already busy w/ Co 41 and 95s got hit hard, St11 in Paramount and the new 14 for extra Lynwood coverage were great, and helped, but we were still very definitely slammed all the time after adding Compton (_Lots _of regular Rosecrans/Long Beach posting meaning you were the only unit covering all of Compton, Willowbrook, Paramount, and Lynwood stations...amd would still catch some Carson calls...(17s def needs at least a third unit, maybe a night car for when 1711 is off...) but from what I can tell, all the other expansion has been Santa Monica/WeHo areas...)


----------

